# 1936 Elgin Oriole Needs Fenders, Truss Rods, and Chain Guard



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 1936 Elgin Oriole. I am looking for the correct fenders, chain guard, and truss rods. Please see the image below.






Thanks,
Chris


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 20, 2013)

*Fenders,*

These came from a 1936 Elgin Motorbike.  They are very straight. The only issue is a little patina on the front ducktail :o

$75 plus ship.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2013)

According to the catalog page, the Oriole should have stainless fenders. I would prefer stainless or aluminum.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 21, 2013)

The Oriole with the hornlight shown on the catalog page uses painted fenders and painted truss rods. Seen lots of Orioles with stainless/aluminum fenders but only one with the painted fender/hornlight combo. Of course, the choice is yours. 

 Enjoy,  Chris


----------

